

Ask HN: I have no design skills. Please help me. - aorshan

Hello HN. I am trying to put together an about.me page so i can take advantage of its numerous benefits and ease. However I have no design skills or knowledge and therefore don't really no how to make it look good. Any advice or suggestions on colors, fonts, layout, etc. from people who have used about.me would be amazing.<p>here is the link to my page for reference: http://about.me/adamorshan
======
nsfmc
If you're going to make your webpage a photo of yourself, make sure it's a
good photo. Neither the red-eye nor the dusky kitchenette with vertical blinds
are really helping you out.

Those 37 signals pages that everyone raves about or really any other website
that uses full-bleed photography use _really good photography._

The photo doesn't have to be of you, but if it is, i'd seriously consider
having a friend take a photo of you during golden hour (or at least during the
day) with a sharp lens. Expect to do a bit of touching up anyway and make sure
everything feels decadent.

If you've got a good photo, it's pretty hard to muck it up with type. Case in
point: look at almost all album art (or fashion magazines) for proof of this.

------
aorshan
Clickable: <http://about.me/adamorshan>

